
Is Sunscreen the New Margarine? - mrnobody_67
https://www.outsideonline.com/2380751/sunscreen-sun-exposure-skin-cancer-science?Summation.net
======
mrnobody_67
Some pretty contradictory data... sun exposure = lower all cause mortality,
with most skin cancers being 100% curable.

